# Bern Watt or Baker?



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, the baker and the watts look like almost the same helmet, the watts just has vents.

I have the watts, rode with it the first time yesterday. It was almost too WARM.

I have the biggest goggles in the universe, and they fit well..... So I imagine that whatever goggles you choose will fit as well. Everyones face is shaped differently though, so go try some on. See what fits you well.


----------



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

Does the helmet make your head look huge?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

skylar said:


> For this winter I'm just going to buy a new helmet and possibly goggles. Have you heard anything about these helmets because they look sick. I would be wearing a beanie underneath it. So I would need to take the padding out?
> 
> Also do you know what goggles fit with these. I might not wear goggles all the time but i would looking at these Oakley Simon Dumont Signature Series SPLICE SNOW Goggles available online at Oakley.ca
> thanks for your help guys.





skylar said:


> Does the helmet make your head look huge?



Don't they all? 
I personally hate how helmets look. But I am getting older, and have no health insurance. Those trees were flying passed my awfully fast last year. So this year I am gonna try out a helmet. Who cares what it looks like, at least I wont get concussed.

Besides that, anyone who is wanting to make fun of me is going to have a hard time catching me.


----------



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

Helmets are mandatory in my local park so i have no choice. Do you wear a beanie underneath?


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

No, no beanie underneath. Just the helmet and its funky little ear warmer things.

I could fit my goggles under the helmet, but it is so much hassle, I just don't care that much. Just want to shred.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

It has a lower profile than most helmets and doesn't sit so high on your head. The watts and baker are the exact same helmet except for the watts has vents. Best looking helmets out there.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I went with the Macon b/c it adds a couple extra vents and no bill to get in the way, although it looks cool.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

These are definitely one of the lowest profile helmets out there, so if your gonna wear a helmet and are butthurt about whether it's going to be scene, these are one of the best choices. Very comfortable as well, nothing like the typical low to mid-end helmets you try on that make you feel like Captain Moron.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you rock anything bigger than a small or maybe medium in most brands/models, they're huge! Bern designed the Baker/Watts/Macon right, and hard to beat at the pricepoint too.


----------



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

I probally will be buying this helmet now. Thanks guys. 

As for the goggles, has anybody bought these?


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

skylar said:


> I probally will be buying this helmet now. Thanks guys.
> 
> As for the goggles, has anybody bought these?



i have both and here is how they look

a little bit of a gap in between, but i still like em


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

check out sandbox brain buckets...there awesome helmets


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

Size up on the Baker. Going off their measurements on their website, I should be using a Med but tried it out in the shop and definitely too small. Large fit perfectly for me.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Gonna have to agree with HWA. I wear an XL and my head isn't that big.... I guess


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Weird, my head is exactly 57 cm which is the high side of medium and the low side of large. I decided to order the large and it was definitely too big. Returned it for a medium and it fits nicely, not slopping around on my head like the large did


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

brock foam versions fit about a cm bigger than the eps versions


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> brock foam versions fit about a cm bigger than the eps versions


That would be why then, I went with brock over the eps


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

Black88sir said:


> Who cares what it looks like, at least I wont get concussed.



hopefully not... i took a bad spill last year and came out concussed pretty bad. it stuck around with me for at least a month, maybe almost 2 months


----------



## skylar (Oct 4, 2009)

Thats such a sick helmet. Thanks guys.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought it was true to size. I wear a 7 1/8 hat size (56.8cm) and the medium fits perfect.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Qball said:


> I thought it was true to size. I wear a 7 1/8 hat size (56.8cm) and the medium fits perfect.


:dunno:

You might wanna try one on first if your going to buy online, just incase it's the wrong size. Last year I walked into my local board shop, saw the last Bern Watts W/ Audio they had in stock, tried it on, it fit like a glove, and strangely was XL. I bought it and it was like magic.


----------

